# Please help.....I took Utrogestan Orally by mistake!!!!



## Rolo (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

I have done something really stupid, it's so silly its laughable.

Instead of taking Microdiol ( contraceptive pill) I took Utrogestan ORALLY for 5 days.

Am I on 'the way out'?

Rolo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rolo,

Utrogestan are actually licensed for taking orally anyway   so no harm done. Vaginal application is an alternative route which is favoured during treatment as there is some evidence that it gets better absorption that way and acts directly where it's needed.

Are you having treatment just now? If so have you spoken to your clinic about it?

Maz x


----------

